# Firefox Update Fehler



## UTDARKCTF (11. September 2009)

Hi,
Seit den letzten beiden Updates hab ich Probleme mit dem Firefox .
Beim Updateversuch gibts die Fehlermeldung "The update could not be installed. Please make sure there are no other copies of Firefox running on your computer, and then restart Firefox to try again." 
Ich habe nur eine Installation .

Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich ?


----------



## midnight (11. September 2009)

Eine installation, ja. Aber guck mal im Taskmanager ob meherer Instanzen von Firefox.exe laufen. Kill alle und start Firefox dann nochmal.

so far


----------



## UTDARKCTF (11. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Eine installation, ja. Aber guck mal im Taskmanager ob meherer Instanzen von Firefox.exe laufen. Kill alle und start Firefox dann nochmal.
> 
> so far


Es läuft nur eine Instanz .


----------



## aurionkratos (11. September 2009)

Notfalls starte einfach neu.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (11. September 2009)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Notfalls starte einfach neu.


Die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich bei jedem Start des Firefox , beim letzten mal
hab ich den Browser komplett neu gesaugt , das kann aber auch nicht die Lösung sein .


----------



## kelevra (11. September 2009)

Wie so oft, kann es an einem beschädigten Benutzerprofil liegen. Das wird durch die Neuinstallation von FF nicht behoben.

Ein Versuch FF wieder ordentlich zu laufen zu bringen habe ich hier beschrieben. Vlt. hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (12. September 2009)

Danke erstmal , hab das Problem gelöst .
Schuld war Kaspersky 10 das ohne ersichtlichen Grund oder Warnmeldung das Update verhindert hat .


----------



## jetztaber (12. September 2009)

Der Kaspersky verzögert offensichtlich durch seine Überprüfung der neuen Dateien eine Rückmeldung und FF quittiert dies sozusagen mit einem Timeoutfehler in Form dieser Meldung. Wahrscheinlich ist dies ein Teil irgendwelcher Sicherheitsvorkehrungen im FF.

Ich hatte den gleichen Fehler.


----------



## midnight (12. September 2009)

Hoch lebe de AV-Software. Wieder mal ein Fall, in dem sie nur stört.


so far


----------



## tripod (2. Dezember 2009)

den gleichen "fehler" hatte ich auch eben gerade.

der thread hier hat mir sehr geholfen und für's nächste mal weis ich bescheid


----------

